# 11 KW Motor untersetzen



## Daniel B (5 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir einen elektrischen Antrieb für einen Spalt Säge Automat gebaut.
Hab dafür einen FU und einen 11 KW Motor genommen.
Jetzt ist es so dass beim spalten der Motorstrom bis auf 35 A hochgeht und der FU in Überlast geht. Was ja auch soweit richtig wäre !
Praktisch kann ich damit jetzt nicht arbeiten damit ,obwohl es die gleiche Maschine auch mit 11 KW Elektromotor gibt.
Jetzt zu meiner Theorie :

Der Motor hat eine Drehzahl von 1000 U/min und wird mittels Untersetzung auf 400 U/min untersetzt. Hätte der Motor jetzt eine Drehzahl von 2800 U/min und ich würde die Drehzahl ebenso auf 400 U/min untersetzen wäre doch das Drehmoment nach der Untersetzung höher als bisher ,oder ?

Bin gespannt auf die Antworten 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hätte der Motor jetzt eine Drehzahl von 2800 U/min und ich würde die Drehzahl ebenso auf 400 U/min untersetzen wäre doch das Drehmoment nach der Untersetzung höher als bisher ,oder ?


 
Nein
Nicht bei gleicher Leistung (11kW)


----------



## Aventinus (5 August 2011)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig.

Leistung = Arbeit / Zeit

Arbeit (Dremoment) = Leistung / Zeit

Wenn du einen Motor mit mehr Drehzahl einbaust hat er weniger Drehmoment, sonst hätte er ja mehr Leistung.

Sprich: 11kW = 11kW


----------



## Aventinus (5 August 2011)

zu langsam


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir einen elektrischen Antrieb für einen Spalt Säge Automat gebaut.
> Hab dafür einen FU und einen 11 KW Motor genommen.
> ...


 
Manchmal liegt es nicht nur an der Leistung des Sägemotor, 11KW ist schon
ganz schön viel.
Im übrigen sind 400 1/min mit sicherheit zu wenig für eine Massivholzsäge.
Hast du auch das richtige Sägeblatt für deine Anwendung?
Ist das Sägeblatt scharf genug?
Hast du das Sägeblatt richtig herum eingebaut?
Ist der Sägevorschub endsprechend zur deiner Anforderung, nicht zu schnell?
Hast du einen Spaltkeil, ist dieser auch richtig angeordnet zum Sägeblatt?


----------



## MSB (5 August 2011)

Was treibt der 11kW Motor überhaupt an?

Am FU gibt es auch noch div. Tricks der Optimierung, allen voran wäre hier die Vektorregelung mit penibel eingegebenen Motordaten zu nennen.

Warum überhaupt einen Frequenzumrichter, wozu sollte der in dem Fall gut sein?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Daniel B (5 August 2011)

Hallo und Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antworten.

Also , die Maschine ist ein Säge Spalt Automat ,eigentlich wird diese über eine Zapfwelle eines Traktors angetrieben. Die Zapfwelle treibt eine Hydraulikpumpe an ,die Eingangsdrehzahl liegt zwischen 400 und 440 U/min .
Der verwendete Motor hat ca 1000 U/min (war vorher in einem anderen Agregat verbaut) , jetzt wird die Drehzahl auf auf 400 U/min mit Hilfe zweier Riemen untersetzt. Ein Standart Drehstrom Asynchronmotor hat ca 2800 U/min wenn Ich diesen jetzt auf die 400 U/min untersetze ob dann das Drehmoment größer wird ??
Den Umrichter benötigen Wir zum starten und zur Ölvorwärmung min reduzierter Drehzahl. Beim Sägen (Hydromotor ,geht der Motorstrom auf ca 25 A hoch , Leerlauf ca 16 A und beim spalten bis auf 35 A ,dann steigt der FU wegen Überlast aus.

Habt Ihr noch Fragen , dann her damit !!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MSB (5 August 2011)

Du hast immer 400 U/Min mit 11kW, woraus sich ein gewisses Drehmoment ergibt,
vollkommen egal, ob der Motor mit 200U/Min oder mit 20000 U/Min dreht.

Was hast du für einen FU?
Welche Regelungsart (Kennlinie) ist eingestellt?


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2011)

Das mit "Untersetzung" und die Riemen usw. glaube ich ist egal.
Fährst du den Motor bei Nenn-Drehzahl wie auf den Typschild geschrieben, ja oder nein ?

Was ist als Überlastgrenze in den FU eingestellt ? (%-Wert).

Wie lange stehen die maximale 35A an ?

Wie lange stehen die 25A lange ? 
Ich finde es verdächtig, 25A ist ja ungf. 17kW und nicht 11kW.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Du schreibst ja:


> Also , die Maschine ist ein Säge Spalt Automat ,eigentlich wird diese über eine Zapfwelle eines Traktors angetrieben. Die Zapfwelle treibt eine Hydraulikpumpe an ,die Eingangsdrehzahl liegt zwischen 400 und 440 U/min .



"Normale" Zapfwellendrehzahl ist aber 540 oder 1000 upm!

Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zapfwelle

Gruß
Timo


----------



## RalfS (5 August 2011)

Nunja, man will ja zum Sägen den Traktor nicht mit Vollgas laufen lassen - also haben viele Sägen oder Spalterhersteller eine geringere Nenndrehzahl für ihre Geräte - zumal heutzutage ja auch die meisten Schlepper mehr als 11kw Leistung haben...
400 - 450 U/min ist häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## Daniel B (5 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Soll Umdrehung des Automates liegt tatsächlich zwischen 400-440 U/min. 
Der Motor fährt jetzt auf 50 Hz, nachdem wir die Übersetzung angepaßt haben .
Der Nennstrom des Motor liegt bei 24,6 A.
Der Motor läuft jetzt mit der im FU eingestellten Nenndrehzahl .
Vielleicht hab ich mich mit dem Drehmoment unglücklich ausgedrückt, vielmehr sollte es doch die Kraft sein die größer wird .
Beim Fahrrad ist es doch auch so , die Kraft wird mit der Untersetzung kleiner >> bedeutet ein Motor mit 2800 auf 400 U/min untersetzt hat das gleiche Drehmoment aber mehr Kraft ?? Oder ?

Lieg Ich da falsch ?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2011)

Wiederholung:

Was ist als Überlastgrenze in den FU eingestellt ? (%-Wert).

Wie lange stehen die maximale 35A an ?

Wie lange stehen die 25A an ?


----------



## Daniel B (5 August 2011)

Hallo die 35 A stehen nur kurz an , danach schaltet der FU ja ab , eingestellt sind 140 % also 40 Überlast , die 25 A stehen auch nur kurz an , kann das im Moment nur über den FU darstellen , hab noch ein Stromwandler bestellt damit ich da ne richtige Anzeige nutzen kann.
Die 35 A stehen nur kurzzeitig beim Spalten an ,da läuft der Hydraulikstempel in das Holz rein, wenn es zu schwer geht ,schaltet der Spalter auf eine andere Stufe ,das packt der FU dann nicht mehr.
die 25 A stehen beim sägen an,je nachdem wie schnell man sägt. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2011)

Normal nimmt ein 11KW Antrieb so ca. 22A auf, mit 25A liegst du eigentlich
schon weit über den Nennstrom. Ich möchte noch einmal erwähnen, das 11KW
für ein Kreissäge, schon sehr....sehr viel ist. Wenn du die in die Knie zwingst
läuft da etwas falsch.


----------



## Markus (5 August 2011)

mensch daniel was machste denn wieder... 

also hier mal grundlagen antriebstechnik:

Ganz gob ist P = n * M

Reltaiv genau wir es mit:


P = n*m/9550

Nennleistung hast du bei Nennmoment und Nenndrehzahl
Mit der halben Drehzahl hast du auch nur noch die halbe Leistung - ausser du überlastest ihn bzw. sein Moment oderntlich. ASM dürfen zwar stark überlastet werden (2x) aber nur kurz!

Die Drehzhal beim ASM ist analog zur Frequenz
Das Moment ist analog zum Strom.
Mehr Moment als Nennmoment bedeutet mehr Strom als Nennstrom --> Das mag dein FU irgendwann nicht mehr!


Ein Standart ASM hat nicht 2800, ein 2 Poliger hat das halt (Die höchste Drezahl die ein ASM an 50Hz erreichen kann), 4- und 6-poige Maschinen sind genauso standart...

Deiner mit seiner Nenndrehzahl von 1000 hat eben 6 Pole.

Wenn du den Motor aber Nenndrehzahl betreibst, dann hast du auch Nennleistung. Wird die Drehzhal über ein Getrieben Verändert, so verändert sich am Abtrieb auch das Moment um den gleichen Faktor.


Also 11kW = 1000U/min * m /9550
m = 11kW * 9550 / 1000U/min = 105Nm

Da du am Abtrieb nur noch 400U/min hast, hast du eine Verhältniss von 0,4

also hast du ein Abtriebsmoment von 105Nm / 0,4 = 262,5Nm

Wenn du jetzt mit dem FU die Drehzahl reduzierst, dann geht auch deine Leistung zurück. Wenn die Leistung nicht ausreicht und deine Applikation die über das Moment holend will, dann geht der Strom hoch --> game over!

Du kannst gerne mal wieder auf ein Bier vorbeikommen, kannst dich dann dazu setzen wenn wir das unseren Stiften an der Tafel erklären... *ROFL*


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2011)

Die 35A ist ja die 140% von den Nennstrom 24.6A.
Also, der FU begrenzt den Strom und dadurch den Moment. Ist das so gemeint ?
Es bedeutet das wenn der FU in die Stromgrenze geht, wird den Schlupf stark steigen, und den Drehzahl geht stark runter.
Wenn der FU es schafft, kann man grössere Stromgrenzen einstellen, wie z.B. 200%.
Anhängig von FU Typ wird es trotzdem den Motor schützen. Meistens moderne FU berechnen dynamisch die Belastung von den Motor, und schaltet erst ab wenn die Simulierte Windungstemperatur zu hoch ist. Noch besser ist Thermistorschutz, was bei stark schwankender Belastung ein muss ist.
Beim anwendungen mit haufigen und hohen Spitzenbelastungen ist es auch empfehlenswert den FU zu überdimensionieren.


----------



## det (5 August 2011)

Moin Moin,

@Daniel
ist Dein Sägeblatt im Durchmesser ungefähr 1,5m groß ? !

@Markus dann sind 262Nm nicht mehr so viel

Was ist eigentlich mit Stern, Dreieck? Wie ist der Motor angeklemmt?
Wenn Du ihn nur zum Warmlaufen brauchst, schalt den Umrichter weg und lass es dann über Relais, Schalter laufen.


----------



## Daniel B (6 August 2011)

Hallo , 

@ markus trinkst du immer noch bier zum Frühstück ?? Wenn ja können WIr uns gerne mal treffen und an deiner Tafel lustige Bilder malen .
Aber du hast meine Frage beantwortet , mit der Übersetzung hab ich in diesem Falle ein Drehmoment von 262,5 Nm , also mehr als wenn ich meinen 6 poligen ASM so betreibe .
Den FU möchte ich ja nicht runterregeln ,laß mir meine Riemenscheibe so drehen wie ich die Übersetzung brauche.
@ det , es ist keine Kreissäge sondern ein Säge Spalt Automat ,da werden das Holz mit einer mit Hydromotor angetriebenen Kettensäge angetrieben.
@ Jesper MP , das mit den 140 % das passt so schon , wiel den Motor und den FU nicht verheizen , ausserdem sind die vorgeschaltenen Sicherungen 35 A Sicherungen , bei 200 % Überlastgrenze lösen dann eben die aus bevor der Umrichter begrenzt .


Greetz Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2011)

Bei neuen Anlagen nutzen wir auch aus div. Gründen Hydraulik mit ASM und FU.
Je nach Anwendung kann es notwendig sein den FU mehr als 2-fach über zu dimensionieren. Besonders wenn kein Speicher verbaut ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> @ Jesper MP , das mit den 140 % das passt so schon , wiel den Motor und den FU nicht verheizen , ausserdem sind die vorgeschaltenen Sicherungen 35 A Sicherungen , bei 200 % Überlastgrenze lösen dann eben die aus bevor der Umrichter begrenzt .


Nein, Sicherungen lösen nicht sofort aus bei den markierten Strom. Guck mal hier:
http://www.sicherungen.de/de/?site=kennlinien&subsite=zeitstrom


----------



## Daniel B (6 August 2011)

Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich einen knetischen Speicher dazwischen bauen soll , irgendso eine Art Schwungrad mit einer Schwungmasse die helfen soll die Spitzen abzufangen , das könnte funktionieren , was meint Ihr ?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2011)

Wenn der FU es Schafft, kannst du problemlos den Stromgrenze auf 200% einstellen.
Wenn die Spitzen wirklich nur "Spitzen" sind, ist es kein Problem.
Denk daran, das normalen Asynkronmotoren in eine normalen Direkt-Schaltung, ungf. 700% Startstrom zieht, und es geht ohne das die Sicherungen oder Thermorelais auslöst.

Wie schon gesagt, es kann sein das die FU überdimensioniert sein soll.


----------



## Markus (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Den FU möchte ich ja nicht runterregeln


 

warum dann überhaupt den FU?

nur so als tip:
die scheibe kann dir der edmund vetter aus lervetsweiler drehen, der ist ja ganz in deiner nähe.


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> warum dann überhaupt den FU?


Eine gute Frage.
Läuft der FU immer bei festen Drehzahl, oder variiert den Drehzahl ?


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich einen knetischen Speicher dazwischen bauen soll , irgendso eine Art Schwungrad mit einer Schwungmasse die helfen soll die Spitzen abzufangen , das könnte funktionieren , was meint Ihr ?
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Und warum kein Hydraulikspeicher?
Hast du überhaupt dein Druckbegrenzungsventil richtig eingestellt?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Daniel B (6 August 2011)

Hallo ,

die Idee mit der FU kam von der Anfangsversuchen ,
zuallererst haben wir die ASM mit einer Drehzahl von 1000 U/min und die Übersetzung eines Kreiselmähers genommen , dabei haben Wir festgestellt das der FU auf ca 33 Hz laufen muß um die Drehzahl von 440 U/Min rauszubekommen, das war natürlich Blödsinn deswegen haben Wir eine Riemenscheibe so abgeändert ,dass wir den FU auf 50 Hz laufen lassen können. 
Den FU brauchen wir für die Ölvorwärmung (Stufe 1) und auf eine Stern Dreieick Kombination will Ich auch verzichten. 
Desweiteren löse Ich das Problem nicht ,ein Motorschutzschalter löst irgendwann auch nach der Strom /Zeit Kennlinie aus ! Und in dem Spalter geht es wirklich zur Sache !!
http://www.tajfun.com/de/program.asp?program=rdeci&id_strani_var=74

Gruss Daniel


----------



## JesperMP (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Den FU brauchen wir für die Ölvorwärmung (Stufe 1)


Also, dann läuft der Motor bei ein andere Drehzahl ?



Daniel B schrieb:


> ,ein Motorschutzschalter löst irgendwann auch nach der Strom /Zeit Kennlinie aus !


Ein Motorschutzschalter lasst ein 200% Strom zu in den Bereich von 20s-30s bevor es abschaltet.

Du hast auch nicht beantwortet wie lange die 25A bzw. 35 anstehen.
Kannst du evtl. eine typische Stromkurve aufzeichnen ?

Wenn die FU nur verwendet wird für die Ölvorwärmung ohne Belastung, und nicht für den eigentlichen Betrieb, dann wurde ich es überlegen die FU zu überbrücken nach den Ölvorwärmungsstufe. Dann genügt auch ein viel kleinere FU.


----------



## thomass5 (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> die Idee mit der FU kam von der Anfangsversuchen ,
> zuallererst haben wir die ASM mit einer Drehzahl von 1000 U/min und die Übersetzung eines Kreiselmähers genommen , dabei haben Wir festgestellt das der FU auf ca 33 Hz laufen muß um die Drehzahl von 440 U/Min rauszubekommen, das war natürlich Blödsinn deswegen haben Wir eine Riemenscheibe so abgeändert ,dass wir den FU auf 50 Hz laufen lassen können.
> ...



... da steht auch was von 30kw Traktorleistung min.


----------



## Daniel B (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

das ursprüngliche Problem ist meiner Meinung nach ,das der E-Antrieb von Tajfun tatsächlich 2800U/min hat .Von dieser Drehzahl wird über ein Getriebe die Drehzahl runterreduziert .Durch diese Übersetzung ist ein Betrieb eines FU an der Maschine möglich.
Allerdings gibt es noch eine 2. Variante bei der der E-Motor direkt an die Hydraulikpumpe angeflascht wird.
Der FU gibt 2 feste Drehzahlen heraus ,je nach Vorahl, die Variante ob ich den FU überbrücke muss ich mir aber noch überlegen.
Wir haben hier eben ein Ortsnetz und die TAB schreibt auch das Maßnahmen zu treffen sind dass es keine Schwankungen im Netz gibt bei Motoren über 5,2KVA. Den Umrichter nach Anlauf zu überbrücken halte Ich nicht für so toll.
Die 25 A stehen an ,solange das Schwert den Stamm durchsägt also 3-4 sec. die 35 A stehen vielleicht 2 Sekunden an ,dann schaltet der FU ab.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## o.s.t. (6 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> ...Den Umrichter nach Anlauf zu überbrücken halte Ich nicht für so toll...l


Warum nicht?

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## c.wehn (7 August 2011)

Wurde die Frage mit dem Stern/Dreieck geklärt?

Ich würds mir ja umrechnen was er im stern hätte.. um es auszuschließen..  aber ich bin zu müde


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Die 25 A stehen an ,solange das Schwert den Stamm durchsägt also 3-4 sec. die 35 A stehen vielleicht 2 Sekunden an ,dann schaltet der FU ab.


40% Überlast für 2 Sekunden sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein.
Etwas ist falsch Parametriert auf den FU. Oder est ist einfach zu schwach.
Genau welchen FU Typ ?
Genau welchen Fehlermeldung kommt es auf den FU ?


----------



## Daniel B (7 August 2011)

Hallo ,

hab mir Markus seine Berechnung nochmals genauer angeschaut ,

P=n*m/9550 >> wir suchen m also m = P*9549/2800  >> ergibt 37,5 Nm
bei einem ASM mit einem Poolpaar.

bei meinem ASM ergibt das m = 11KW * 9549 /1000  >> ergibt 105 Nm
bei meinem ASM mit 3 Poolpaaren.

Durch die Untersetzung von 1000 auf 400 Nm ergibt das ein Drehmoment am Abtrieb der Übersetzung von 262,5 Nm
bei einem ASM mit 2800 U/min auf 400  ergibt dies ebenfalls ein Drehmoment am Abtrieb der Übersetzung von 264,2 Nm .

Was im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das es eigentlich egal ist was für ein Motor ich verwende !!
Liege Ich da richtig ??

GRuss Daniel


----------



## MSB (7 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Was im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das es eigentlich egal ist was für ein Motor ich verwende !!
> Liege Ich da richtig ??


Das versuchen wir dir schon geraume Zeit klar zu machen,
allerdings wurde das von dir bisher sehr erfolgreich ignoriert,
ebenso wie weitere Rückfragen die du nicht beantwortet hast.

Wobei, das sei der Vollständigkeit halber noch gesagt:
Die Rechnung lässt die Getriebeverluste unberücksichtigt,
und die dürften beim Getriebe welches man beim Hersteller sieht,
sehr sicher wesentlich geringer sein wie bei irgend einer Riemen-Lösung.


----------



## Daniel B (7 August 2011)

Hallo ,

jetzt steh ich wieder am Anfang meines Problems ,da die Motortheorie jetzt hinfällig ist .
Wie sieht das wegschalten /überbrücken eines FU in der Praxis aus ??
Gibts da ein Schütz mit Wechselkontakte und vorgeschalten ein Motorschutz ?? 
Was macht der Fu wenn dem die Last weggeschalten wird ?
Oder doch Vorwahl "Ölvorwärmung" FU ,bei Last Betrieb Start über Schütz , über Stern Dreieck Kombi ? 

Vielen Dank zuerst mal an alle ,die sich hier einen Kopf machen und mich unterstützen mit meinem Problem !!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 August 2011)

Du darfst zumindest nicht zwischen FU und Motor schalten, wenn der Motor läuft.

Ohne jetzt genau zu wissen wie die Anlage aussieht und was sie im Einzelnen macht:
Die Anwendungsform "schreit" geradezu nach einem Kraftspeicher um die Belastungsspitzen zu beherrschen. Wahrscheinlich wäre hier der Einsatz von Hydraulik die 1. Wahl. Sicher kannst du dem Motor kurzfristig etwas mehr zumuten und alles rausholen was geht, dabei solltest Du aber bedenken, dass die Temperatur sich mit der Zeit "aufschaukeln" kann.

Und noch eine Anmerkung:
Durch den Umbau wirst Du zum Hersteller einer Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie. Das dürfte weitreichende Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, zumal ich bei so einer Maschine ein hohes Gefährdungspotential sehe.


----------



## MSB (8 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Anmerkung:
> Durch den Umbau wirst Du zum Hersteller einer Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie. Das dürfte weitreichende Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, zumal ich bei so einer Maschine ein hohes Gefährdungspotential sehe.



Das anbauen eines Motors anstelle des Traktors würde ich hier aber eher nicht als wesentliche Veränderung sehen.

Prinzipiell ist der Ablauf beim Umschalten von FU auf Netz-Betrieb so:
Umrichter-Ausgang sperren -> KEIN Runterlauf des FU
Schütz zwischen FU und Motor Aus
Netzschütz -> Motor Ein
Fertig

Wobei das so richtig wohl nur klappt, wenn die Drehzahl für ca. 0,5 Sekunden nicht wesentlich absinkt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 August 2011)

> Das anbauen eines Motors anstelle des Traktors würde ich hier aber eher nicht als wesentliche Veränderung sehen.



Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall genau ansehen. Ein klares NEIN sehe ich da nicht unbedingt.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2011)

Wenn das alles nur handelt um den Öl zu vorwärmen, wie wäre es mit eine Heizelement ?


----------



## det (8 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich behaupte mal das Problem liegt bei der Hydraulik. Mal angenommen die Pumpe bringt 250bar spitze. Dann wäre bei 11KW ein Volumenstrom von 44l/min zu erreichen. Bei 15to tippe ich mal auf einen 90mm Zylinder. Bei 500mm weg dauert es dann ca. 8sec. aus und wieder einzufahren. Da von "schnell" die Rede ist, hat die Pumpe warscheinlich mehr Literleistung. Wenn das Spalten mehr als 15to benötigt, hat jemand das DBV warscheinlich auf 280bar gepimpt. Da werden mal eben 12,3kW benötigt. Abgabeleistung! Aufnahme Motor noch mehr. Ein Hydraulikspeicher bringt nur Volumen!! Wenn die Pumpe kurzfristig nicht genug liefern kann. Mehr Druck, Kraft geht nur mit Druckübersetzer oder anderer Pumpe. Der springende Punkt ist das Du immer mehr Leistung forderst als der Motor kann, und dementsprechend auch mehr liefern must, (Überlast FU). Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
-Hydraulik im Druck begrenzen = weniger Kraft (schlecht beim Spalten)   -Motor weiter untersetzen weniger Literleistung der Pumpe = mehr Reserve im Druck, Kraft (gut für's Spalten , schlecht für die Geschwindigkeit).
-Oder richtig pimpen und nen 15kW einbauen.

Warum lässt Du das Öl bei geringer Drehzahl warm laufen? Ist es hochviskos im kalten Zustand?

Gib doch mal die Hydraulischen Daten an. Sind meine Annahmen oben richtig?


Grüße Detlef


----------



## Daniel B (8 August 2011)

Hallo , 
die Hydraulik der Maschine werde ich sicher in Ruhe lassen , will keine Konformitätserkläerung /Herstellererklärung erstellen müßen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall beim Hersteller mal nachfragen ob bei der E-Motor Variante die gleiche Pumpe verbaut ist .
Werde aber die Hydraulischen Daten mal checken !
Eine wesentliche Veränderung sehe ich beim Anbau des Antriebes nicht ,da wir über Zapfwelle antreiben. Ich werde da mal ein paar Bilder des Antriebes machen.
Die Vorwärmung brauchen wir im Winter oder wenn es richtig kalt ist, damit das Öl erwärmt wird . Beim Betrieb mit dem Traktor hatten wir starke Probleme damit wegen den Drehzahlschwankungen . Wird das Schwert mit einer höheren Drehzahl betrieben frißt es und das Schwert und Kette kannst du in die Tonne klopfen.
Was haltet IHr von der Variante mit der kinetischen Energie ??

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Markus (8 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> hab mir Markus seine Berechnung nochmals genauer angeschaut ,
> 
> ...


 
ja 11kw sind 11kw (agesehen von wirkungsgraden von motor und getriebe)
aber wie gesagt, wenn du deinen 2800er mit dem fu drosselst und nicht mit einem mechanischen getriebe, dann hast du auch keine 11kw mehr....





Daniel B schrieb:


> Was haltet IHr von der Variante mit der kinetischen Energie ??
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
naja hört sich etwas "russich" an  und vor allem nach "wesentlicher änderung"...
...aber verstehen tu ich davon nichts.


wegen der umschaltung von fu auf netzbetrieb.
du kannst mit einem öffnerkontakt (ist ja voreilend) die impulsfreigabe (reglerfreigabe) des FU nehmen.
schön wäre es dann natürlich die verbindung zwischen motor und fu zu trennen, aber ich denke wirklich erforderlich wir das nicht sein, erstens würde der motor alleine nach löschen der implusfreigabe ja auch spannung erzeugen und die 400v sollten einem fu der entsprechned seinem 600v zwischenkreis spannungsfest ist nicht weh tun...

wichtig ist das du wirklich dir reglerfreigabe nimmst - also austrudeln.
wenn du nur eine freigabe nimmst dass der fu noch an der rampe ausläuft, dann knallts - ausser deine rampe fällt schneller als der netzschütz zieht...


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2011)

11KW mit einer Schwungscheibe puffern. Das müßte man mal durchrechnen, wieviel Masse nötig wären und was dann für Spitzen entstehen. Fakt ist sicher, wenn die sich losmacht, geht sie durch die Wand ...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> die Hydraulik der Maschine werde ich sicher in Ruhe lassen , will keine Konformitätserkläerung /Herstellererklärung erstellen müßen.



Wie schon gesagt, man muss das bestimmt noch genauer betrachten.
Auch das Zusammenfügen von 2 Maschinen zu einer Gesamtmaschine die "für sich" CE haben, kann eine neue CE-Erklärung fordern. Wenn Du den Antrieb mit einem eigenen FU speisen willst, musst Du Dir ja auch Gedanken über Gefährdung und Maßnahmen wie Abschaltung etc. machen.
In der CE des Herstellers wird zu "bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung" wohl auch die Kopplung an die Zapfwelle eines Traktors als Antrieb vermerkt sein.

Ich will das jetzt auch nicht zu weit treiben, schließlich steht aktuell noch die technische Machbarkeit zur Debatte, aber aus meiner Sicht besteht hier schon Bedarf über das Thema nachzudenken.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ja 11kw sind 11kw (agesehen von wirkungsgraden von motor und getriebe)
> aber wie gesagt, wenn du deinen 2800er mit dem fu drosselst und nicht mit einem mechanischen getriebe, dann hast du auch keine 11kw mehr....


Er fährt den FU bei 50 Hz, ausser wenn den Öl aufgewärmt muss.

Eine Asynkron-Motor kann man vielmehr überlasten als eine Benzin oder Diesel Motor in denselben Grössenordnung. Der FU ist vielleicht der Begrenzung hier, aber bei nur 140% Überlastgrenze, ist es schwiereig zu sagen. 140% von den Nennstrom ist für diese Anwendung viel zu wenig.

So langsahm habe ich von diesen Thread die Schnause voll. Meine ganz einfache Fragen werden ignoriert. Entweder kann Daniel sich nicht bemühen die Einträge zu lesen, oder er magt nicht was vorgeschlagen wird. :sb2:


----------



## det (8 August 2011)

*Schwungrad*

Moin Daniel,

also Schwungrad is schon geil !! Besonders wenn's selbstgefummelt ist. *ROFL*Die Frage wäre noch, am Motor (2800U/min) oder an der Pumpe (400U/min).

Nur mal so zum Vergleich. Unsere Exzenterpresse, 50to Presskraft im UT, hat einen 5,5kW Motor und ca. 8to Lebendgewicht. Davon entfallen ca. 800kg auf das Schwungrad. Das Ding steht sicher und fest. Wenn man jetzt die Herstellerpage mit dem Trecker Foto und der Maschinerie sieht und sich dann ein Schwungrad vorstellt was daneben steht, auf nem wackeligen 3-Bein oder so. 
Scheiß auf das CE Zeichen. Hol Dir lieber eine Haftpflichtversicherung die auch  "Grobe Fahrlässigkeit"  mit abdeckt. Wenn das Rad hopsen geht, geht alles andere mit hops.


Vielleicht solltest Du anderes Öl fahren, was im Winter auch niederigviskos genug ist. Mit nem Standard HLP 46 oder 68 geht nicht Winter und Sommerbetrieb.
Dann kannste auch ohne FU arbeiten.


Grüße Detlef


----------



## Daniel B (8 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd morgen mal ein paar Bilder machen und noch ein paar technische Daten dazu bringen . Maschine steht im Moment in der Werkstatt (Hydraulikzylinder abdichten) . Der Antrieb steht bei meinem Kumpel .

@ JesperMP, hab dich nicht vergessen ,hatte gestern und heute leider keine Zeit um mich um die Daten zu kümmern.Fehlermeldungen hat es keine gegeben ,hab nur ein Problem mit dem auslesen ,brauch ein Laptop mit serieller Schnittstelle um Daten aus FU auszulesen.

Aber ich glaub das lassen wir lieber mit dem Schwungrad, bevorzugt Ihr Sanftstarter oder Stern Dreieck Kombis ??

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 August 2011)

Für eine Anwendung wie deine reicht auch eine einfache Sterndreickkombi.
Diese hat auch den Vorteil da diese auch zur jeder Jahreszeit betrieben werden
kann. Noch besser ist ein einfacher Schalter, wo du je nach Qualität der Zuleitung
auf Gehör die Umschaltung machen kannst.


----------



## Daniel B (13 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab noch ein paar Bilder gemacht von dem ganzen Antrieb ,damit Ihr euch mal vorstellen könnt wie das aussieht.
hoffe ihr könnt alles erkennen.
Hab den FU ausgebaut ,steht jetzt bei mir. Kennt sich jemand mit der KEB Software Combivis aus ?
Denke hier wird man noch einiges optimieren können was die Einstellungen betrifft , speziell den Überlastbereich des FU !

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sockenralf (13 August 2011)

Hallo,


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Noch besser ist ein einfacher Schalter, wo du je nach Qualität der Zuleitung auf Gehör die Umschaltung machen kannst.


 
*ACK*

Hier noch einen brauchbaren Maschinisten drann --> wäre m. M. nach 1. Wahl


MfG


----------



## UniMog (14 August 2011)

Schöne Bilder....... 


Ist in dem kleinen Schrank nichts für Belüftung ???? 
Wenn Du Pech hast gibt es später vielleicht Probleme mit der Temperatur.


Der FU ist auch sehr weit oben !!!! Vom Hersteller keine Aufbaurichtlinien ?? Sowas wie Montageabstände ????


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2011)

Ich bitte um folgende Informationen:

Ein Bild von Motor Namenschild.
Die genaue Fabrikat und Typbezeichnung von den FU.


----------



## Daniel B (14 August 2011)

Hallo Jesper, 

Typenschild ist leider versteckt versuche aber ein Bild davon zu bekommen.
Der FU ist ein KEB 15 F5 GBE -YM00 mit der Kombivert Schnittstelle drauf .
Motor hat folgende Daten ( aus Gedächtnis ) 11 KW ;24,6 A bei 400 Volt; Drehzahl 970 U/min; cos Fi 0,78 ;400 V Dreieck , 690 V Stern.

Benutze zum parametrieren die Kombivis 5 Software von KEB .

Gruss Daniel B


----------



## electrixx63 (15 August 2011)

Hallo Daniel

Die Ansteuerung mit FU ist bei der Aufgabe und Motorleistung aus gutem Grund an keiner industriell hergestellten Maschine zu finden.
Ein Drehstrommotor kann kuzzeitig ganz schön was an höherem Drehmoment hergeben, allerdings mit heftigem Anstieg der Stromaufnahme.
Das verhindert aber der Fu.
Eine Kombination aus Sterndreieckschütz und Schwungmasse wird das Problem nachhaltig lösen.
Eine professionell angefertigte Schwungmasse ist kein Sicherheitsrisko und wird sich im Schutzkasten des Riementriebes anbringen lassen.

PS Seitengatter mit Motor alt und groß lief mit 7,5 KW problemlos.
Nachdem der Motor abgeraucht war wurde ein moderner Motor gleicher Leistung angebaut. War leider viel zu schwach.
Also wurde der alte Motor neu gewickelt und wieder angebaut.
Läuft heute noch.
Ein Blick auf die unterschiedlich großen Kurschlußläufer der Motoren macht den Grund deutlich. Der alte Läufer ist doppelt so groß, das Drehmoment des alten Motors deutlich höher. Dadurch für das Gatter mit der schweren Schwungmasse und stoßender Belastung besser geeignet.


----------



## Blockmove (15 August 2011)

electrixx63 schrieb:


> Die Ansteuerung mit FU ist bei der Aufgabe und Motorleistung aus gutem Grund an keiner industriell hergestellten Maschine zu finden.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Der Trend geht hin zu elektrisch geregelten Hydraulikpumpen.
Die Energieersparnis ist doch ganz erheblich.
Aufgrund des geforderten Drehmoment kommen entweder Servomotoren oder ASM mit Rückführung zum Einsatz. Bei Standard-ASM musst du den FU kräftig überdimensionieren. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Daniel B (15 August 2011)

Hallo ,

das hab ich schgon befürchtet, leider haben wir jetzt den FU schon gekauft um eine Stern Dreieick Kombi+ Motorschutzschalter zu sparen.
Für 11 KW kostet das mal locker 350 € , der FU kostet zwar mehr ,aber hat den Luxus noch mit der reduzierten Drehzahl. 
Hab allerdings noch etwas Bedenken mit der Stern Dreieck Geschichte, da die Hauptverteilung ca 60 m weg ist und die Zuleitung über ein 10 mm² in eine Maschinenhalle geht und von da aus nochmals 20 m über ein 6mm² zu einem Stromverteiler mit 32 A und 16 A Kraftsteckdosen . Der FU begrenzt den Strom auf ca 35 A aber die Schütze die ziehen den Strom den sie brauchen bis der Motorschutz fliegt .
Das könnte auch heißen , du bist permanent an einer elektrischen Grenze wenn der Baum entsprechend dick und verwurzelt ist , der Motor wird dann dauernd überlastet, der Motorschutz fliegt dauernd raus ,weil die Vorwärmung der Wicklungen da ist .
Ob das so viel besser ist weiß Ich auch nicht !!


Gruss Daniel


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2011)

Daniel B schrieb:
			
		

> Der FU ist ein KEB 15 F5 GBE -YM00 mit der Kombivert Schnittstelle drauf.


Ich finde nicht die Typbezeichnung "F5 GBE-YM00" auf KEBs Webseite.
Die verschiedene Modellen von 11kW KEB F5 FU's können zwischen 150% und 190% Überlast Strom liefern. 
Ich wurde die Überlaststrom einstellen auf das maximale was den FU liefern kann, und dann sehen ob es bei den Start eine Unterschied gibt.



			
				Daniel B schrieb:
			
		

> Der FU begrenzt den Strom auf ca 35 A aber die Schütze die ziehen den Strom den sie brauchen bis der Motorschutz fliegt .
> Das könnte auch heißen , du bist permanent an einer elektrischen Grenze wenn der Baum entsprechend dick und verwurzelt ist , der Motor wird dann dauernd überlastet, der Motorschutz fliegt dauernd raus ,weil die Vorwärmung der Wicklungen da ist .


_


			
				Daniel B schrieb:
			
		


			Die 25 A stehen an ,solange das Schwert den Stamm durchsägt also 3-4 sec. die 35 A stehen vielleicht 2 Sekunden an ,dann schaltet der FU ab.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Den Nennstrom für 3-4 Sekunden und den Überlaststrom für 2 Sekunden ist KEIN Problem. 
DU hast geschrieben das es war der FU die abschaltete. Es sollte unter die genannte Umständen NICHT abschalten. Es muss zu eine Störmeldung auf den FU kommen. Welche Störmeldung ?



			
				Daniel B schrieb:
			
		

> die Idee mit der FU kam von der Anfangsversuchen ,
> zuallererst haben wir die ASM mit einer Drehzahl von 1000 U/min und die Übersetzung eines Kreiselmähers genommen , dabei haben Wir festgestellt das der FU auf ca 33 Hz laufen muß um die Drehzahl von 440 U/Min rauszubekommen, das war natürlich Blödsinn deswegen haben Wir eine Riemenscheibe so abgeändert ,dass wir den FU auf 50 Hz laufen lassen können.
> Den FU brauchen wir für die Ölvorwärmung (Stufe 1) und auf eine Stern Dreieick Kombination will Ich auch verzichten.


Wie schon gesagt:


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles nur handelt um den Öl zu vorwärmen, wie wäre es mit eine Heizelement ?


----------



## Daniel B (15 August 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

war vorher beim fotografieren , hab dié Motordaten vor mir liegen.

Adda Antriebstechnik
Motor 3 Phasen  EG160L-6
IP 55   IEC 34-5
KW        Dreieck  V  Stern   Dreieck   A   Stern   cos Fi   1/min

11           380         660       24,6          14,2      0,78     970


Auch die Bezeichnung  "15 F5 GBE-YM00" steht tatsächlich auf dem Umrichter ,
Hab den Umrichter ausgebaut und muss mir die ganzen Parameter nochmals durchschauen ob ich da noch was zum einstellen finde .
FU macht Ölvorwärmung und ersetzt Stern Dreieck Kombi und realisiert Überlastschutz für Motor .
Störmeldungen kommen keine auf dem FU , das paßt auch nicht so richtig , muß die Parameter nochmals durchschauen .


----------



## Markus (15 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder.......
> 
> 
> Ist in dem kleinen Schrank nichts für Belüftung ????
> ...


 
das sehe ich auch als großes problem an...
wenn du von rund 5% verlustleistung ausgehst, dann sind dass bei 11kw rund 500W...

schätze mal die kiste hat 600x600x300
gehen wir von 30° umgebungstemp aus.
ab 35° gehts bei fu auf die lebensdauer, also sind wir gnädig und lassen 40° zu... also delta = 10°
material stahlblech
ostrach liegt zwischen 500 und 750m 
lassen wir die kiste noch freistend sein, dann kühlt die rund 70W weg...

da bleiben dann immer noch 430 übrig...
das entspricht etwa einem lüfter mit 150m³/h


beim F5 stellt, man soweit ich weiß, die stromgrenzen in % bezogen auf die nennwerte des fu ein. habe hin und wieder noch mit f5 zu tun, aber grundsätzlich kann ich die da die hotline von KEB empfehlen.


motorschutz über den fu?
das ist nicht so ohne... viele fu können das praktisch nicht, wenn es zu schwer geht, dann geht der schlupf hoch und der fu merkt das überhaupt nicht (asm ohne geber), der jagt weiter fröhlich den maximal eingestellten strom rein... irgendwann dreht der motor so langsam, oder steht sogar, dass er sich nicht mehr kühlen kann - wird aber mit dem nennstrom der im fu parametriert ist bestromt --> motor heiß --> motor tot.
das gilt nicht für alle fu, manche können die motordrehzahl vom asm geberlos überwachen. weiß nicht wie das beim F5 ist, ggf. rufst du dazu mal bei KEB an.
grundsätzlich sollte  bei fu betrieb immer mit einem aktiven motorschutz (kty, ptc, themokontakt,..) gearbeitet werden...


----------



## Daniel B (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank zuerst mal an alle die mir versucht haben zu helfen , schmeiss den FU jetzt raus und bau ne Stern Dreieck Kombination ein. 
Das Ursprungsproblem ist immer noch das alte Problem - hat jetzt auch keinen Sinn mehr das ganze weiter zu treiben . Die Maschine wurde komplett hydraulisch überholt , packts aber immer noch nicht.

Verkaufe daher jetzt den FU wieder !


----------



## doctorVLT (5 Oktober 2011)

*Schade*

HI, kenne die Applikation von Dir zwar nicht und hab die Beträge nur überflogen aber wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb....
Physik kann man nicht bescheissen.

Denke dass die Stern-Dreieck kombination keine Lösung sein wird.

FU kann , egal welcher Hersteller, nicht mehr leisten als das Direkteinschalten am Netz. Wenn du ihn max. Quälen willst dann müsstest du wie schon von einigen geschrieben die Strom- und Momentengrenzen bis max. hochziehen. ABschaltverzögerungen und Schwerlaufparameter (im Handbuch des Gerätes betimmt nachlesbar) optimieren. Und zu guterletzt die richtigen Motordaten inkl. Motoranpassung / Anpassungslauf/Testrun nutzen.

Wenn das alles nix hilft........sorry. Mehr Moment bekommt man mech. durch Dreiecksverschaltung bzw. 87Hz Kennlinie, wenn möglich, bzw. Getriebe.

Gruß und gib mal Infomässig den FU Typ an


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2011)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> HI, kenne die Applikation von Dir zwar nicht und hab die Beträge nur überflogen aber wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb....


Mach dir doch einfach die Mühe, und lies die Beiträge.

Nur soviel:
Physik kann man nicht bescheißen, aber das Netz ist problemlos in der Lage Impulsmäßig für wenige Sekunden,
einen erheblichen Mehr-Strom zu liefern, wo ein FU nur noch leise "Hilfe" hüstelt.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2011)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> Denke dass die Stern-Dreieck kombination keine Lösung sein wird.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass es mit Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf bei dir funktionieren wird.
Hydraulikanwendungen können FUs ganz heftig fordern. Wenn ich FU in Verbindung mit Hydraulik projektiere, dann lege ich den FU immer auf min. doppelte Leistung des Motors aus. Selbst dann kann es unter bestimmten Betriebszuständen noch kritisch sein. Direkt am Netz funktionieren die gleichen Anwendungen völlig problemlos.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (5 Oktober 2011)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> FU kann , egal welcher Hersteller, nicht mehr leisten als das Direkteinschalten am Netz.


 
hmm ist das wirklich so?
ein entsprechend großer fu ist eher in der lage ist einen motor zu überlasten als das netz.

der motor wird am fu mit größerer spannung betrieben da die IGBTs ja praktisch den spitzenwert der wechselspannung pulsen - geht ja vorher alles durch einen dc zwischenkreis. also kann man bei entsprechender (falsch)parametrierung, wenn man z.b. an der eckfrequenz rumspielt, durchaus einen motor mit einem fu überlasten - wie es nur am netz nicht ginge.

eine 87hz kennline überlastet den motor im prinzip ja auch, nennmoment bei 1,7 facher nenndrehzahl
(nennleistung = nennmoment x nenndrehzahl)
87hz-kennlinie ist im prinzip auch nur spielerei mit der eckfrequenz.


----------



## Daniel B (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

denke werde nächste /übernächste Woche die Steuerung zum Test soweit haben um mal ein Versuch fahren zu können.
Werd Euch auf dem laufenden halten .

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Nur soviel:
> Physik kann man nicht bescheißen, aber das Netz ist problemlos in der Lage Impulsmäßig für wenige Sekunden,
> einen erheblichen Mehr-Strom zu liefern, wo ein FU nur noch leise "Hilfe" hüstelt.



Eben das passiert bei Hydraulik-Anwendungen. Und da helfen auch 150%-Überlastfähigkeit eines FU für 2s wenig. Asynchronmotoren kann man kurzzeitig heftig überlasten. Schreibt mal Strom- und Drehzahl bei einer Hydraulikpumpe mit. Viele Hersteller von Hydraulikaggregaten legen die Motoren bewusst knapp aus. Schliesslich wird nur selten während des gesamten Zyklus volle Leistung gefordert. Während der restlichen Zeit hat der Motor Zeit zum Abkühlen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

